# Down south ofrnr dog show and treadmill race. 10-26-13



## Buliwyf (Aug 29, 2011)

http://ofrnr.com/OFRNR_Events/IMAG004.JPG


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Can't go in person, but I sure will be there in spirit! Hope to hear how it went.
Gotta love those red dogs!!


----------

